# [KDE] Autofokus auf Programm beim Öffnen einer Datei



## Thomas D (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn ich in KDE 3.5.9 eine Datei öffne und das zugeordnete Programm bereits offen ist, gibt es keinen Autofokus auf dieses Programm. Ich möchte also beispielsweise bei Doppelklick auf eine ODS-Datei, dass nun OpenOffice angezeigt wird (auch wenn es bereits offen ist). Denn bislang muss ich immer extra mit der Maus in die Taskleiste fahren, um die soeben geöffnete Datei sichtbar zu machen. Wie kriege ich das hin?


----------

